# Lake erie



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

I was wondering how far from shore guys are going to catch perch and walleye when they have the ice for it. I'd be on foot and want to see if it is worth a trip. I'd be towards the west end of the lake if that matters. Thanks for any help guys


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

jon84 said:


> I was wondering how far from shore guys are going to catch perch and walleye when they have the ice for it. I'd be on foot and want to see if it is worth a trip. I'd be towards the west end of the lake if that matters. Thanks for any help guys


I would suggest you go with someone experienced on Erie the first time. Lots of current out there! Stay away from the south passage! Don't go out with an offshore wind! There are guys that do walk out to get to the fish but not sure how far.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

ditchdigger said:


> I would suggest you go with someone experienced on Erie the first time. Lots of current out there! Stay away from the south passage! Don't go out with an offshore wind! There are guys that do walk out to get to the fish but not sure how far.


Thanks for the info. I just started tossing the idea around. It probably won't happen this year anyways lol I just wanted to see if it was worth doing my homework on


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

It most definitely is worth the honework! Fishing Lake Erie is the most amazing adventure ever for an Ice Fisherman!! The potential to catch a 10 pound plus walleye or a 2 pound perch is very realistic. Just being there amidst the morning chaos and excitement as everyone hustles to get ready and pick up bait and woof down breakfast is an exciting experience in itself.
I have 40 years of fishing there both summer and ice. I still get excited and can hardly wait for ice. I walked out for years and caught lots of fish. Contact Rickards Bait and Tackle or Herbs drive through for current conditions. They will make sure the information is accurate.
Just follow the crowds and you should be fine. Trust me, once there is good ice you will have plenty of company!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I walk out and I plan on at least a couple of miles every time I go. Some times they are closer and some times they are farther. Just depends on the day.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

2 years ago. 3/4 mile walk out from Catawba at early ice. 3 days in a row and destroyed them. all you really need is to get out into 20 fow . STAY AWAY FROM CLIFFS. If you go north or east from ramp/beach at all early your asking for serious trouble. I'm considering taking a walk here soon. Haven't looking at wind forecast yet.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Once the army gets there that close bite and those fish are long gone


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I would not go alone. Float suits, spud, spikes ready, rope, and experience obviously.

Oh yeah, I lost the biggest walleye I've ever seen at the hole in this close spot 2 years ago. still haunts me


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

I have been reading and researching for the past 8-years and you still can never be too safe. Lake erie is no joke and should be respected I have seen safe 5" get eaten away with the current in a few hours and was out on the ice when it seperated and stranded those guys in 2009. This site is the biggest indicator of when the crazyness starts because people like to show off there fish that they have worked for. Im always looking to fish with anybody just drop me a pm but for know let the cold temps get it nice and safe and get your gear ready but untill then I will pond fish.


----------



## Strokem (Jan 27, 2014)

Now that is a beautiful sight that can't come soon enough!!!!!!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Strokem said:


> View attachment 225943
> 
> 
> Now that is a beautiful sight that can't come soon enough!!!!!!


Ohhhhhh Yeah!!!!! The one picture in the previous post is just a guy washin the blood off his 4 wheeler......





















0


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

jon84 said:


> I was wondering how far from shore guys are going to catch perch and walleye when they have the ice for it. I'd be on foot and want to see if it is worth a trip. I'd be towards the west end of the lake if that matters. Thanks for any help guys


In answer the walking question?, I found I generally walked up to 3 miles out of Catawba to get to spots I wanted to fish. Add in moving a few times on slow days, its been almost 3-5 miles walk back to the car. I realize most people may not want to walk that far but you go where the fish are. Last year I invested in a snowmobile to lug more gear further so looking forward to not having drag all my stuff that far anymore.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

waterbite said:


> In answer the walking question?, I found I generally walked up to 3 miles out of Catawba to get to spots I wanted to fish. Add in moving a few times on slow days, its been almost 3-5 miles walk back to the car. I realize most people may not want to walk that far but you go where the fish are. Last year I invested in a snowmobile to lug more gear further so looking forward to not having drag all my stuff that far anymore.


Thank you for the info i wouldn't be alone then. I will walk for fish a few miles i can do but 5 or 6 will need a break in the middle lol


----------



## adamaj (Jun 29, 2014)

Keep in mind ice surface conditions can make 2 miles feel much longer.


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

That is true lol I guess it's time to start getting my knees in shape for walking more. I tried jogging this summer after 2 and a half miles I could hardly walk the next day. Walking doesn't bother me as much as I'm on my feet all day at work


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Somebody will give you a ride


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Any ice off I Catawba I doubt it just wondering


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

its shot


----------



## jon84 (Sep 30, 2015)

74chrysler said:


> Somebody will give you a ride


I figured that I could find someone that would take me out there. And I wouldn't mind giving them a few bucks for doing it.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

jon84 said:


> I figured that I could find someone that would take me out there. And I wouldn't mind giving them a few bucks for doing it.


usualy ice fishing Catawba,good ice jan 20 to feb 20.if the ice is not good between these dates,the season is over on lake erie.


*jon84*
set your OGF ,you can go 2 years back,and read the posts from good ice fishing year 2014 February.
you can feel what was happening on the ice.


----------

